# emerge sagt was über "file is not listed in the Manifest"

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Der sagt mir folgendes:

```
 * A file is not listed in the Manifest: 

/etc/portage/dev-libs/libtasn1/libtasn1-2.7.ebuild'

 * A file is not listed in the Manifest: 

/etc/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet/nm-applet-0.6.6.ebuild'

 *

 * The following 2 packages have failed to build or install

 *

 * ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/libtasn1-2.8', 'merge')

 * ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8', 'merge')

 *
```

Was soll man da machen?

LG Roland

----------

## Finswimmer

Sync nochmal.

Meistens ist es so, dass das Manifest nicht richtig ist.

Denn /etc/portage/ ist kein gültiger Pfad zu einem Ebuild.

----------

## Genone

Ebuilds sind in /etc/portage definitiv am falschen Platz (auch wenns technisch möglich ist). Oder ist das nur falsch abgetippt?

Hat aber mit dem eigentlichen Problem nix zu tun, da sollte in der Tat ein --sync helfen, wenn nicht evtl. mit einem anderen Mirror probieren, und wenns dann immer noch nicht geht entsprechend auf bugs.gentoo.org melden.

----------

